# Whirlpool DW Rinse Aid



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Whirlpool Quiet Partner II dishwasher and am having a problem with the rinse aid dispenser.

It's not dispensing and the little black adjustment piece located under the fill cap seems to be free-floating. In fact I can take this piece right out with pliers.

Is this supposed to be fixed to something inside and is just broken in my case? Can someone provide me with an exploded diagram of this? 

Thanks,


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

model#


----------



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi, sorry I didn't include it in the original post.

Whirlpool Quiet Partner II Model #: DU1055XTVB0 Type No. 575-0


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no replaceable parts for the dispenser, you'll have to replace the whole thing


----------



## pete0403 (Dec 22, 2010)

So that little black adjuster shouldn't be able to come out? Is the whole rinse aid assembly expensive?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

no it should not come out, and it should probably still work so I'm thinking you have other problems. price for new one About $40.00


----------

